# HELP ME!! PLEASE!!



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

My hood pop button no longer pops my hood! I used it earlier today and it was fine then like 2 hours later i pulled it and nothing happened!!! Any suggestions??? Please.


----------



## JZ82 (Jan 13, 2006)

look under the dash and see if the cable is connected to the lever. If not, try to grab the cable with some pliers and pull.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Happened in my truck. The release under the hood was kinda sticky. Had someone pull up on the hood while I pulled the handle inside. Got it open and greased the latch and adjusted the things that set the height of the hood. No more problems.


----------



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks guys!!!


----------

